# registro de corriemiento universal (problema 74194)



## lito.rpg (Sep 18, 2006)

hola...bueno mi problema es qeu tengo mi circuito soloq eu tenog problemas con los pines del 74194 necesito saber como van ya tengo la hoja del fabricante pero o se si ponerle swith no ojala me digan como va cada patita les dejo la imagen del integrado


----------



## MaMu (Sep 19, 2006)

A ver:

PIN 1: Clear (Activo en nivel bajo. Negado)
PIN 2 : SR (Entrada Serial de Dato) o Shift Right, corrimiento a derecha
PIN 3,4,5 y 6 : Entradas paralelas
PIN 7: SL (Entrada Serial de Dato) o Shift Left, corrimiento a izquierda
PIN 8 : GND (masa, tierra)
PIN 9 y 10 : S0 y  S1  (control de entradas)
PIN 11: CLK (reloj)
PIN 12,13,14 y 15 (Salida de datos)
PIN 16 : Vcc (alimentacion)

era esto?

Saludos


----------



## astridbolanos (Abr 26, 2008)

Hola, pues soy nueva en esto, y necesito ayuda, me podrian decir como hago para recibir en forma serial 4 bits con el 74194  - He estado investigando  y encontre que si quiero que sea de forma serial con desplazamiento a la izquierda debo ponere So 0 y s1 1, clear 1, y debo cargar el bit por   SL, bueno y a CLK conecto un reloj, pero no me funciona, me da un error la simulaccion estoy usando workbench 10.  Cual sera mi error, alguien podria explicarme como se hace correctamente?


----------

